# Driving on Devils Lake



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

Just hoping someone could help me a little. I may be a nonresident, but don't hate me, I would move out to ND the first chance I get but my wife would divorce and then kill me! I am planning a trip to fish Devils Lake next weekend and just wondering how driving on the lake is. Would I need to bring a 4-wheeler or sled, or can you get around the lake with a truck? I haven't seen anyone post needing a 4-wheeler or sled, but then again I haven't seen anyone post that you don't need one!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I was fishing on DL this past weekend when the temp. was around 45. there was a lot of water on the ice but the ice is in good condition yet. You won't have any trouble driving on the lake at all! However, I do suggest one thing though. I would go to a supermarket and by some fresh fish for a fish fry because you aren't going to cetch anything on that damn lake other then a cold! Hope that helps.


----------



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the help. Alot. Ed's has me believing that we might actually catch something! Me and a buddy are planning on fishing the 19th - 21st. Hopefully the perch will pick up by then. Two years ago I came out there I got the whole 'should have been here last week' thing. uke: Maybe this year we will hit 'em if it is slow until we get there. Going snow goose hunting after fishing until Easter then. Maybe the geese will be by Jamestown so I don't have to drive too far south. I will do my part for reports when we find them!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Best of luck fishing because you are going to need it! As far as snow goose hunting, I think it will be REALLY good around Easter time. They are starting to show up in places so by then it should be great hunting, if they decoy. I suggest bringing your shot gun with when you go fishing. I have seen people shoot geese on the lake before. It is pretty cool really. Good Luck!


----------



## dptychf (May 26, 2004)

Devils Lake losing it's charm? Dang, at the price of gas might be time to start looking for other spots! Heading back out to DL in June to fish, hopefully things get a little better by then!


----------



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

Um, you guys don't know how good you got it. Season was closed for walleye and northern here in WI last weekend, and it doesn't open until the first Saturday in May. Only place I have a chance to get any now is the Miss and that is pretty dangerous. Besides, I enjoy ND alot and don't have a problem bringing my money out there to help support it. A chance to catch something is better than no chance at all. As far as the geese goes. I told all my buddies that even with the lack of snow it was too early for them to be in ND in large huntable numbers. I bet a month ago that we would have to go down to Aberdeen or Redfield in SD to really find them. I am still betting on that. Otherwise we hunted out of Ellendale last year and had a great time. We met nothing but very nice people, and were treated great. I wouldn't mind hunting out of there this year as well! I am getting way to excited for both the fishing and the hunting. Only 7 days until I leave - Whohoo.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

If you wanna catch fish on the ice just swing further NORTH on I29 instead of heading West. Lake Of The Woods is still gonna be going strong. I havent heard one report of being SKUNKED up there! I wouldnt waste my time on DL this year.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I guess I can't believe my eyes  .

If you are just going for perch, then yes DL has had a sub-par year.
However, the walleye and pike fishing have been great this year.

cootkiller


----------



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeh, I don't know what to think with all these guys telling me it is a waste of time. I just want to have some fun fishing for any species. I really care more for the walleyes than anything else. I was beginning to wonder if everyone out there reports how bad it is to keep us cheeseheads away. Hey man, just shoot me some straight information. I always do the same when I'm reporting about my trips when I'm out there. Hunting or fishing. Thanks cootkiller, I was getting really worried about coming out.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

getting around should be OK...no major warm up forecasted, any problems would be getting on and off & stay away from the usual bad areas(EX: don't drive under six mile bridge :eyeroll: )

you should be able to find some eyes am & pm....the perch action I've heard of has been really deep 30-45 ft stuff, I try to avoid that as you kill everything you bring up....


----------



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the help! I hate fishing that deep for the same reason. Last year I fished channel A after it opened and did good for the walleyes and northerns. Do you think that they might be staging in the mouth between six mile and channel A somewhere?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

been getting a few on the north end of six mile...a lot of dinks though.


----------



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

I am getting so excited. I only slept 2 hours last night. My buddy and I are heading out of Eau Claire about 11 PM Friday night so that should put us on the water by 6 or 7 depending on the condition of the roads after this storm moves through the midwest. The Great American Inn was booked for Saturday night, does anyone know another motel I could call to get a room? I am covered for the rest of the nights. Just don't want to sleep in my truck Saturday night! Thanks for all your help, I so much enjoy the sportmanship and stewardship this website promotes.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

http://www.devilslakend.com/tourism/lodging.htm

got most of the motels here...I'd try the trails west....


----------



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

Muchos Gracias. I haven't had much time today to do any looking around. I am a teacher and them d$#n students keep getting in the way of my hunting information. What are they thinking? Like I'm suppose to teach them or something :lol:


----------

